# Beach Campgrounds in NC/SC



## Jcauthren (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi! I am new to camping and I'm looking for beach campgrounds in NC or SC (preferably not Myrtle Beach) that will store your RV annually and pull it to the site when you come visit. Does anyone have recommendations? Thanks for the help.


----------

